# Exercise - Treadmill or Static cycle ?



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

I spend more than 12 hrs in front of PC (just like most of the people out here). And I do not go out much (except on weekends). I consulted some Docs here regarding exercise. All suggests swimming is the best thing we can do, then walking and cycling. 

All these are nearly impossible for me, and for any outdoor activity, its monsoon here, may last for 2-3 months.

I think I should think seriously on exercising. Nothing like a body building idea etc, just to keep myself healthy. Which one to go for ? Treadmill or static cycle ?

From what I think (just my thinking, not verified statements)

Treadmill - costly, power needed, but good for exercise, nearly equivalent to walking ?

Static cycle - cost is slightly less, no power needed, but only sitting position.

Also, static cycle is good for all parts (for example : hands) of the body ?

What do you think ? Anybody using / having any of these two ? Please comment on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

Both treadmill & static cycling. Also do some push-ups.

Running is one of the best exercise hence treadmill will do a wonderful job.

Cycling keeps your legs & knee joints in good shape & push ups keep your arms, shoulders & tummy in good shape


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

Do the exercise in which your whole body moves.
I would like to recommend you bodyweight exercises. Say no to resistance exercise.

Start from push up, sit up and pul up. Do some flexibility exercises before that. Control your food habits, eat fresh.

Rope skipping is good for whole body movement. Don't buy costly machines.


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh yeah. I forgot rope skipping. It's the best for whole body movement. 

Start with Push-ups & light excercise.

As T159 suggested, don't buy treadmill as of now. You can buy it later on when you are really into exercising. The reason is most of treadmill owners buy them, exercise for a couple of days and keep it in a store.

You can buy a cycle or a static cycle as they don't cost much compared to treadmill.


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the quick replies.

Yes, I also think like that, I mean treadmill is costly, so may be buy later.

Yes, I do rope skipping, but not regularly. May be I should restart it.

I always prefer to go out, walk or use a normal cycle. Love that. But the area in which I live now have no facilities for that. and the monsoon prevents me from going out too. Thats the reason I was thinking about the indoor items.

Regarding food, I eat food from home all the time (Office is very near to home  ) On Saturday (evening only) I go out and eat north Indian dishes (like stuffed khulcha, Gobi Manjoorian and things like that). Other than that I do not eat much from outside. And I do not eat oily food much. Boiled rice (we call it  _choru / kanji_ )and curry three times a day ! May be more starch ?

And I am a pure vegetarian too.

OK, any idea on price of static cycle ? or my be I should consider converting a normal cycle to static ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2008)

Treadmill - If you live in a city like environment.

Cycle - If where you live is open with air that is breathable.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi boss
I made a similar decision very recently.

1. Cycle, whatever type- the one that lets u exercise ur arms with legs or the one that exercises just the legs- have one very bad drawback. It screws up the "lowest part of the back and hips" (u kno what am talking abt) . That's the personal feedback of my friends and mine, after using the cycle for abt 7 days or so. Pls note that the cycle that we can drive outside does not have this drawback, I dunno how it happens, but it does happen.

2. The *manual treadmill*, which does NOT need electricity, comes for around* 7.5k *here while the automatic one, that uses power, is @ 25k. The motorised (automatic) one has the feature that the walking area moves automatically. In the manual one, you have to start walking urself and then it starts moving. I can't explain to you properly, you better check it out yourself.
Personally I found the manual one better, since if I suddenly make a halt, I do not fall. Had I been using the automatic one, I wud stop but the floor would continue to move, making me fall.


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

@iMav

I meant the Static Cycle (Wikipedia link). You meant the same ?


@enticer86

I never knew theres something like a _Manual Treadmill_. I thought all are motorized. Thanks for the info, I am checking it in google now.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

None. Rather goto some park every morning. As a bonus you may also get to see some hot chicks.


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

@Pathik

Chicks ? You want to see me one legged or single handed ? (my wife will make me handicapped if I go behind chicks) lol

Anyway, yes I know going out is the best way, like walking in the early morning. But the place where I live do not have any option, I mean no park, no  play ground, no roads for walking etc. (only road is NH and I am soooo scared to walk on the side, so many accidents every day and lot of people who were on the morning walk were killed   - yah, I know I am scared too much, but do not want to take risk lol)


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2008)

din said:


> @iMav
> 
> I meant the Static Cycle (Wikipedia link). You meant the same ?


 No. Me got confused  Actually between a cycle and treadmill, I'd say go for cycle, takes less space and makes you work more.



Pathik said:


> As a bonus you may also get to see some hot chicks.


Dude! He just became a father!


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

din said:


> @enticer86
> 
> I never knew theres something like a _Manual Treadmill_. I thought all are motorized. Thanks for the info, I am checking it in google now.


yeas there are manual ones too, roller and belt assembly


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

din said:


> OK, any idea on price of static cycle ? or my be I should consider converting a normal cycle to static ?



Anything from 5K-12 K, I guess. Don't exactly remember now. Hero was the costliest some years ago. Sharp is also one of the good brands & cheaper than Hero.



Pathik said:


> None. Rather goto some park every morning. As a bonus you may also get to see some hot chicks.



Dude try to do that when you are married with a kid 



T159 said:


> yeas there are manual ones too, roller and belt assembly



Yep. It's a very simple assembly.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, i meant the same cycle. They are a pain-in-the-a** (literally)- costs 4.5k - i gave mine to my neighbour now 

The manual treadmill at 7.5k includes many other features- twister, the ab exerciser thing and lots more.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

Arey yup. That was a typo. By chicks I meant you will get some fresh air too.   Better than running on moving conveyor belts.


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 7, 2008)

The best excercise that you can do inside home is skipping (Jumping Ropes) You will start seeing changes in a week..

Start with 100 and graduate to upto 1000-1500 jumps in one session.. i.e. 2 hours.

Nothing burns fat faster than that.. Also check out ur awesomely shaped calf muscles..

All the best..

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 7, 2008)

dynamic cycling ftw naab!


----------



## IT Idiot (Jul 7, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> dynamic cycling ftw naab!



what is ftw ?


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ FTW- For the win


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 7, 2008)

yea man.cycling is better.but not that static one.it has a static handle and is just a motionless vehicle (or whatever) and stress builds ur when u apply pressure on the pedals being in a rigid state.that would ultimately yield backaches and problems with the hip joint


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

I am ready for cycling and love that too. But theres no place around here  Thats a problem...


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 7, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ FTW- For the win


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ You naughty boy


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 7, 2008)

Then manual treadmill  and skipping


----------

